# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  L’administration électronique dans la dialectique sécurité - liberté

## لارين

*L’administration électronique dans la dialectique sécurité - liberté* 

_ Mustapha BEN LETAIEF_ 
_Professeur à la Faculté de Droit de Tunis_ 

Le progrès accéléré des technologies de l’information et de la communication (TIC) dans le monde a suscité et continue de susciter l’intérêt des décideurs, publics et privés, des entreprises, des responsables administratifs, des citoyens et, plus généralement, des usagers. Il ne peut donc laisser indifférent le droit et ses acteurs. Législateur, pouvoir réglementaire, juges, doctrine, administration et citoyens, à des degrés divers s’y sont préoccupés. 
Ce développement repose sur une dialectique de cohabitation et de recherche d’équilibre entre besoin accru de sécurité et droits et libertés des individus. 
L’on sait que ces équilibres sont délicats et qu’ils sont rarement stables et réels engendrant des cohabitations souvent tendues parce que intrinsèquement liberté et autorité, comme droits des citoyens et prérogatives de puissance publique, sont antinomiques et parce que l’équilibre est le plus souvent rompu. 
Il faut rappeler, dans ce cadre, que l'administration publique assure, traditionnellement, une double fonction : une fonction de service donnant souvent aux droits et libertés des individus et des citoyens leur effectivité et une fonction d’autorité, de puissance publique ou encore de police guidée par le souci de la sécurité et par essence constitutive de limites aux droits et libertés des citoyens. 
D’un côté, l’administration matérialise l’idée de liberté et de droits, de l’autre elle cherche à assurer ordre et sécurité. Cette ambivalence est aujourd’hui particulièrement renforcée lorsque l’administration fait appel aux technologies de l’information et de la communication (TIC) et se mue en E-administration. 
C’est, en effet, au croisement de ces équilibres délicats que se positionne la question des relations entre les technologies de l’information et de la communication mises en œuvre par l’administration et le nécessaire équilibre entre sécurité et liberté. Le gouvernement électronique ou de l’administration en ligne consiste, selon les Nations Unies, en « l’utilisation par l’administration des technologies de l’information et de la communication afin de modifier ses relations internes, entre ses services, et externes avec les usagers dans le cadre d’un processus de transformation »[1] 
La Banque Mondiale quant à elle définit l'administration électronique comme étant l’utilisation, par le gouvernement et ses services, des technologies de l’information et de la communication en vue de transformer ses relations avec les citoyens et le milieu des affaires[2] . 
Ainsi, l'administration électronique  apparaît comme « l’ensemble des institutions investies d’une mission de service public et  titulaires de prérogatives de puissance publique, qui utilisent les technologies informatiques et électroniques de gestion et de communication dans leurs rapports avec les individus ». 
Les technologies nouvelles de l’information et de la communication ou ce E-gouvernement servent et renforcent paradoxalement les deux contraires de l’équation sécurité - liberté. Les technologies de l’information et de la communication constituant par essence un espace de liberté, l’administration électronique apparaît comme un vecteur de renforcement des libertés et comme un outil de consolidation et d’enrichissement des droits. La société de l’information en général, comme l’administration électronique, qui en est une composante, ouvrent, en effet, de très nombreux espaces de liberté pour tous les citoyens. Mais, en même temps, ce gouvernement électronique comme la cybersociété de manière générale, a une part d’ombre souvent beaucoup moins enthousiasmante, voire très inquiétante. En effet, les technologies à l’oeuvre peuvent aussi être utilisées pour réduire les libertés plus que pour les promouvoir. Le contrôle de la société est rendu plus facile aujourd’hui qu’hier. Les libertés individuelles sont menacées par l’usage des technologies de l’information et de la communication modernes. Face à ces nouveaux risques, le droit public notamment interne, constitutionnel comme administratif, est appelé à mettre en place de nouveaux droits et à instaurer de nouvelles protections pour que la cybersociété en gestation permette l’éclosion d’un cyber-citoyen soucieux d’affirmer et de défendre ses droits. 
Cependant, faut-il le rappeler, les technologies de l’information et de la communication ont, historiquement, été  également perçues, dans une optique orwellienne comme un outil de contrôle et de surveillance dangereux pour les libertés au service d’un méchant Big Brother épiant les individus et les groupes. Mises au service de l’autorité et de l’ordre, elles ouvriraient alors grandes les portes à l’instauration de l’autoritarisme et accorderaient à la fonction sécuritaire de l’administration un poids démesuré. 
La tension entre autorité et liberté, entre sécurité et liberté se trouve, avec le développement des technologies nouvelles de l’information et de la communication, portée à son comble et, dans cette ère du virtuel, la contradiction entre les deux termes de l’équation se trouve en revanche, elle, non pas virtuellement, mais réellement, aggravée et exacerbée. 
L’irruption des usages des technologies nouvelles de l’information et de la communication, en rapport avec cette équation, apparaît non dépourvue de paradoxes. Ces technologies constituent, en effet, un puissant vecteur d’élargissement du champ des libertés et de consolidation du socle des droits (I). 
La vision orwellienne est cependant loin d’être une simple vue d’un esprit certes génial, mais paranoïaque. Dans un contexte autoritaire, la réalité peut facilement rejoindre la fiction d’une société de contrôle particulièrement pesante au nom de la sécurité et de l’ordre public. Les technologies modernes de l’information et de la communication apparaissent, dans ce contexte et sous cet angle, comme un renfort très sensible de l’autorité. L’enjeu est cependant de ne pas transformer ce renfort à l’autorité et à l’ordre en un ordre nouveau d’autoritarisme (II). 

*I.                 * *DES DROITS ET DES LIBERTES ELARGIS* 

Prestataire de services publics, l'administration publique aborde les technologies de l'information et de la communication positivement comme un outil d’amélioration de la qualité des prestations rendues par elle aux citoyens, comme un instrument d'un meilleur dialogue, d'échanges plus denses et de communication plus aisée avec ses interlocuteurs, ses usagers et ses partenaires. La logique de réseaux qu'implique l'administration en ligne contribue à mieux rapprocher l'administration de ses usagers, à briser les cloisons et les frontières internes à l'administration, entre différents services et différentes structures. Elle permet en même temps, potentiellement, de briser les barrières et les distances la séparant de ses usagers. De la sorte, les technologies de l'information et de la communication peuvent constituer un instrument de consolidation des droits et d’élargissement de l’espace des libertés et, au-delà, de réhabilitation et de relégitimation d’une autorité et d'une administration publiques en crise. 
De par cette fonction de prestataire de service, l’administration, en faisant recours aux technologies nouvelles de l’information et de la communication, notamment par les services en ligne, contribue à l’enrichissement et l’effectivité des droits notamment des droits économiques et sociaux ou les droits créances (A). En outre, les technologies de l’information et de la communication sont de nature à favoriser un exercice plus substantiel et plus effectif des libertés (B). 

_A. L’enrichissement des droits_

Sous l’angle de l’école du service public, l’administration est d’abord un ensemble, voire un bouquet de services publics. De ce point de vue, on peut affirmer que ce bouquet se trouve enrichi et mieux nourri par l’ensemble des qualités et des services nouveaux que permet l’administration électronique. 
Mais surtout, l’organisation et le fonctionnement des services publics obéissent à des principes traditionnels de valeur constitutionnelle dont les plus importants sont l’égalité et la continuité. Ces principes se trouvent par le recours de l’administration aux TIC, consolidés et leur effectivité renforcée. En effet, les télé procédures ou, plus encore, les télé services constituent incontestablement une source d’amélioration de la qualité des services rendus aux usagers. Ainsi, ils assurent au principe de continuité davantage d’effectivité. Ils assurent aux usagers la possibilité d’effectuer leurs démarches administratives sans subir les contraintes d’horaires des services publics traditionnels. Ils constituent, en outre, une source de gains de productivité pour les entreprises et un vecteur de gestion plus efficace et plus transparente pour l’administration. Les prestations à distance permettent, en effet, de réduire sensiblement la corruption et le favoritisme (l’usager n’a plus affaire à un agent qui peut être tenté par des dessous de table, mais à un ordinateur). Ils permettent, ainsi, de donner aux principes d’égalité et de neutralité du service public une plus grande portée. En effet, « les programmes informatiques sont en principe à l’abri de toute considération affective et des aléas relationnels auxquels est exposé l’usager ».[3]  Sans oublier que la télé administration est, par ailleurs, de nature à gommer les inégalités géographiques tenant à l’inégale répartition des services publics sur le territoire. En effet, avec l’administration électronique, à partir de formulaires numériques, dans le cadre des télé procédures et des services publics virtuels, chaque usager internaute pourrait se connecter, à travers un portail administratif, avec les services dont il a besoin, quelle que soit l’implantation géographique des parties : le service public comme l’usager. Par ailleurs, les usagers n’auront plus à se déplacer et à faire la queue à des guichets, même s’il s’agit d’un guichet unique. Il en est de même pour les cocontractants de l’administration tels les soumissionnaires dans le cadre de marchés publics par voie d’appel d’offres électronique qui pourraient télécharger les cahiers des charges et les signer électroniquement puis présenter leurs soumissions en ligne et même présenter les différentes cautions et garanties financières par voie de monnaie électronique à distance. 
Ainsi, les cyberservices publics répondent aux exigences des usagers clients et aux grands principes qui régissent le fonctionnement des services publics. L’Internet assure « aux utilisateurs une grande égalité, une continuité exemplaire et une adaptabilité permanente (à un coût qui confine à la gratuité pour nombre de services) ».[4] 
Ainsi, ce dernier principe de mutabilité, souvent perçu comme limitant les droits des usagers (suppression ou réduction de services, absence de droits acquis..), retrouve un visage plus positif d’amélioration de la qualité des prestations rendues et de la consistance des droits reconnus aux citoyens. 
Ces principes se trouvent en outre enrichis, sous l’effet du recours aux TIC, par de nouveaux principes et droits tels que ceux de la transparence,[5] l’accessibilité, ou encore l’efficience, l’efficacité, la performance et la qualité. 
Ces apports des technologies de l’information et de la communication permettent ainsi de réduire voire de mettre fin aux critiques, traditionnellement lancées à l’égard de l’administration, notamment celles de la lourdeur, la bureaucratie, le centralisme, l’inertie, la complexité des procédures et des structures, les cloisonnements, l’inefficacité, l’inefficience etc. Maux qui vident les principes, les droits et les libertés inscrits dans la constitution de leur substance et de leur effectivité. 
En effet, Internet notamment engendre une transformation des rapports à l’espace et au temps. Il permet d’une part, une abolition virtuelle des frontières et une suppression des distances et, d’autre part, une très grande compression du temps induite par le caractère quasi instantané des actions menées. Ainsi, la rapidité et la facilité avec lesquelles les informations sont échangées sur le net tranchent avec la traditionnelle lenteur qui caractérise l’administration.[6] 
Par ailleurs, les technologies de l’information et de la communication permettent la diversification des voies d’accès au service public : à travers les bornes interactives, les portails, les comptes personnels, les cartes à puce, ce qui est de nature à rapprocher davantage l’administration du citoyen. 
Pour toutes ces considérations, l’avènement des services publics en ligne devrait entamer une nouvelle ère de modernisation de l’administration dans le sens de la fourniture d’une prestation de service de meilleure qualité et qui tienne compte des besoins et attentes du citoyen et de l’usager.[7] 
Sous cet angle, les technologies de l’information et de la communication apparaissent comme un allié de la constitution et du service public, un instrument pour redonner au dispositif constitutionnel relatif aux droits et libertés son effectivité et au fonctionnement des services publics son efficacité. Les technologies de l’information et de la communication apparaissent, en effet, comme un outil de transformation en profondeur de l’organisation et de l’action administratives. 
Outils d’enrichissement des droits, les technologies de l’information et de la communication constituent également un vecteur d’élargissement du champ des libertés. 

_B.  L’élargissement du champ des libertés_

L’insertion des technologies modernes de l’information et de la communication dans l’action administrative peut déboucher sur un accroissement des libertés individuelles et collectives. Ainsi la liberté de s’informer se trouve amplifiée par les services proposés par les réseaux de communication informatique publics. 
La liberté de communication individuelle et collective est également favorisée. 
Cette liberté de communiquer concerne non seulement l’acte de communiquer, mais aussi le contenu substantiel de cette communication. 
Mais, avec les technologies de l’information et de la communication, la liberté prend également un sens dynamique. Elle n’est pas seulement liberté / protection elle est également surtout liberté / participation à la gestion de la cité. 
L’interactivité est un des principaux arguments en faveur des réseaux Internet. 
Cette interactivité pourrait particulièrement servir la citoyenneté en lui procurant des moyens nouveaux de participation à la gestion publique. 
Les T.I.C. mettent en compétition des acteurs étatiques et non étatiques en vue d’organiser, en réseau, le maximum de potentialités de l’organisation politique et les nouvelles possibilités d’interaction des acteurs sociaux. L’accélération et l’universalisation des échanges de communication amènent à se poser des interrogations nouvelles sur les interventions de la société civile, les nouvelles formes de participation citoyenne, l’élargissement de l’espace public, l’évolution du rôle de l’Etat et les méthodes administratives [8]12 
 Les T.I.C. favorisent une plus grande liberté d’expression et d’information des citoyens : elles leur offrent la possibilité de participer et d’intervenir de manière plus directe dans le processus de décision. 
Dans cette optique, on voit apparaître notamment les « forums » numériques de discussion, de manière spontanée ou à l’initiative des collectivités nationales ou internationales, régionales ou locales. Le terme forum est d’ailleurs très significatif. 
La prise de parole ou de texte est libre. Des dialogues de toutes natures sont facilités, indépendamment des distances entre les participants. Les frontières ne sont plus des obstacles à la communication. 
On voit également s’initier les « référendums » électroniques et autres techniques de participation directe (Civil Networks, Free Nets …). Ce type d’expériences mêle à la fois les services d’accès et de dialogue avec d’autres citoyens, avec des associations multiples, mais également avec des services administratifs de toute nature. Ces nouveaux rapports constituent une avancée de la démocratie. 
Dans le prolongement de cette orientation, le droit du public d’être informé, entendu comme un droit subjectif, mais en même temps comme un principe démocratique, trouve sa principale traduction dans la liberté de l’information. A cet égard, les nouveaux médias électroniques favorisent la transmission instantanée, sous forme numérique, de tous les types d’informations ; réduisant la distinction entre communication publique et communication privée. 
Par ailleurs, sur ce plan de l’élargissement des libertés, la liberté traditionnelle du commerce et de l’industrie et son dérivé, la liberté d’entreprendre, se trouvent largement favorisées par l’administration électronique. Cette dernière implique, en effet, la mise en oeuvre des procédures de constitution de société en ligne, des procédures douanières en ligne, les télé déclarations fiscales, la déclaration et le paiement électronique des charges sociales ou encore le transfert électronique des fonds. 
Mais surtout, les technologies de l’information et de la communication sont souvent présentées comme un formidable outil d’élargissement et d’approfondissement de la liberté d’expression considérée comme un droit fondamental dans toute société démocratique. La liberté d’expression est, en effet, généralement affirmée et consacrée par des textes internationaux comme la déclaration universelle des droits de l’homme de 1948 et le pacte international relatif aux droits civils et politiques de 1966 relayés par les constitutions. Cette liberté d’expression comprend des libertés dérivées dont notamment la liberté de pensée, de conscience et de religion, la liberté de recevoir et de communiquer des informations ou des idées ainsi que le droit au respect de la vie privée et familiale, du domicile et de la correspondance. 
Cette liberté fait, généralement, partie intégrante du bloc de constitutionnalité. Or les technologies de l’information et de la communication, notamment Internet, constituent un réseau particulièrement fluide présentant un cadre d’épanouissement et d’affermissement particulièrement vigoureux de cette liberté. 
Pour fondamentale qu’elle soit, la liberté d’expression n’est cependant pas sans limites. Elle ne doit, en effet, pas porter atteinte au respect de la personne d’autrui et à la dignité humaine ou encore à l’ordre public, autres principes consacrés et, logiquement, protégés par le droit constitutionnel. Les restrictions de la liberté d’expression justifiées par ces différentes exigences sont organisées dans un cadre, constitutionnel ou législatif, dont la rigueur est variable. Il importe de rappeler, à cet égard, l’exigence en la matière d’une proportionnalité entre la limitation de la liberté d’expression et le but recherché par cette limitation. 
Enfin, il convient de signaler l’apport des technologies de l’information et de la communication à la démocratie politique proprement dite. Il s’agit notamment de la question de la démocratie digitale. La démocratie repose aujourd’hui, dans la plupart des pays du monde où elle existe, sur un système représentatif dans lequel la volonté du peuple s’exprime par l’intermédiaire de ses représentants. 
Les technologies de l’information et de la communication permettent de développer des relations plus proches de la démocratie directe. Techniquement, il est dorénavant possible d’imaginer des consultations populaires en temps réel, comme des référendums nationaux ou locaux. 
Les expériences de vote électronique démontrent, en effet, son impact positif sur la participation des électeurs, la diminution du taux d’abstention et la réduction des erreurs lors du dépouillement et du décompte des voix. Le vote électronique à distance est également utile lorsque les électeurs sont géographiquement très dispersés comme les citoyens à l’étranger. 
Les technologies de l’information et de la communication rendent ainsi possible une citoyenneté mieux informée et une démocratie plus participative. Reste que la démocratie est d’abord affaire de volonté politique avant d’être affaire de technologie. 

Mais les risques de voir les technologies de l’information et de la communication favoriser l’autorité aux dépens de la liberté apparaissent également réels. Les pièges liberticides de ces technologies sont, en effet, nombreux, risquant de consolider l’autoritarisme plutôt que l’autorité. 

*II.              * *DES LOGIQUES SECURITAIRES CONSOLIDEES* 

Puissance publique exerçant notamment une fonction de police, les autorités politiques et administratives appréhendent les technologies modernes de l'information et de la communication, d’abord, en tant qu’instrument perfectionné d’encadrement des individus et de surveillance de la société toute entière. Ceci engendre une nette fragilisation des libertés (A). Mais le développement des technologies de l’information et de la communication pose également de nombreux problèmes et suscite diverses craintes. Il s’agit notamment des craintes liées à la sécurité des procédures tant au niveau de l’administration qu’au niveau de ses usagers et partenaires (B). 

_A.   _ _Des libertés fragilisées_

L’insertion des technologies de l’information et de la communication dans l’action publique n’a pas que des facettes positives. Elle peut aussi porter atteinte aux libertés individuelles et collectives. Leur généralisation est susceptible de créer une société de surveillance et de contrôle autoritaire beaucoup moins séduisante. 
Les menaces pour les libertés ne sont certainement pas une nouveauté en ce début de nouveau millénaire. En revanche, il est non moins certain que ces menaces se sont considérablement renforcées avec l’essor des technologies de l’information et de la communication dont la caractéristique saillante est d’être particulièrement identifiantes. Leurs pièges liberticides et les traquenards qui guettent l’individu et / ou citoyen sont donc nombreux. 
A cet égard, si la pénétration des technologies de l'information et de la communication dans l'administration publique suscite l'enthousiasme, notamment de l'élite dirigeante et d'une partie des usagers, en particulier des entreprises économiques, elle suscite également les craintes de certaines franges de la société qui y voient des risques de renforcement de l’autoritarisme et de l’emprise, déjà forte, des pouvoirs sur la société, un big brother dangereux pour les libertés, la vie privée et les droits des citoyens. La cyberadministration notamment peut, en effet, se révéler un système très performant de contrôle social. 
Le gouvernement électronique se positionne, donc, au croisement de deux routes: celle de la démocratie et de la liberté et celle de l’autoritarisme et de la servitude.[9]
Les cybercitoyens laissent de plus en plus de traces électroniques en circulant sur les réseaux informatiques. Il devient très difficile d’être discret ou secret dans l’organisation de sa vie publique comme privée à partir du moment où l’on accepte d’utiliser les différentes techniques, procédures et services de l’e-administration. Les traces facilitent la surveillance. Or, le traçage électronique est une réalité et de véritables entrepôts électroniques d’information se constituent ouvrant les portes à toutes sortes d’atteintes et d’abus. 
Tout est alors une question de dosage dans les usages des technologies de l’information et de la communication. Les pratiques administratives, en effet, revêtent une importance particulière dans la mesure où l’effectivité des droits dépend largement de l’administration. Ces pratiques sont des actes mis en place et appliqués par l’administration elle-même, et qu’elle justifie par des motifs d’ordre public parfois en l’absence de contrôle extérieur réellement indépendant et sérieux.[10] Cette situation est propice aux débordements illégaux tels que les fichages, les manipulations de données… 
Ainsi, au nom de la sécurité et de l’ordre public, les pouvoirs publics peuvent mettre en place de grands systèmes informatiques de fichage et de surveillance sans qu’un contrôle extérieur efficace ne contrebalance leurs dangers en termes de droits et libertés. Ce champ de non droit, propice aux conceptions particulièrement restrictives et qui laisse la part belle à l’arbitraire administratif, est généralement justifié par trois arguments très classiques : l’intérêt général, l’ordre public et l’efficacité de l’action administrative. Or, ces notions floues, élastiques et difficilement définissables, ont depuis longtemps souvent justifié les prérogatives exorbitantes accordées à l’administration au détriment des libertés et des droits des individus. 
De manière générale, les pratiques de fichage portant atteinte aux libertés individuelles ne sont accompagnées que de garanties très lâches voire inexistantes. 
« Le goût du secret et la tradition de discrétion attachés au traitement notamment des questions policières » ne sont pas de nature à fournir au citoyen des garanties sérieuses de ses droits et libertés. Pourtant, « il ne vaut guère la peine de rappeler que la transparence de l’action des pouvoirs publics, dans la mesure où elle tend à assurer une meilleure connaissance, par les citoyens, des actes et des mesures adoptés par ceux qui sont investis de fonctions de gouvernement (…) est une question intimement liée à celle du caractère démocratique des institutions ».[11] 
De manière générale, en faisant appel au droit comparé, on peut dégager différents principes de protection contre ces dérives centrés sur quatre éléments : la loyauté, la finalité, la sécurité et la transparence. 
Le principe de loyauté implique la collecte et la conservation des données par les responsables de leur traitement de manière loyale et licite ; c’est-à-dire en toute objectivité et sans exploitation abusive16. Le principe de finalité implique de son côté que toute opération effectuée sur les données personnelles doit avoir une finalité déterminée, explicite et légitime ; et que les données collectées ne doivent pas être traitées ultérieurement de manière incompatible avec les finalités pour lesquelles elles ont été collectées initialement. En effet, « le danger pour les libertés et la vie privée provient plus de l’objectif poursuivi par le détenteur des données que de leur nature ou de leur contenu ; aussi le contrôle du respect de la finalité est essentiel ». 
Quant au principe de sécurité, il suppose, en premier lieu, l’obtention des autorisations légales pour tout ce qui concerne aussi bien la saisie que la diffusion des données personnelles. Il impose, en second lieu, leur mise à jour, et leur protection contre les risques d’endommagement. 
Enfin, le principe de transparence permet aux personnes concernées de pouvoir consentir ou s’opposer à la collecte et au traitement de certaines informations, puis vérifier et, éventuellement, apporter des corrections aux données les concernant. A cet effet, toute personne doit pouvoir disposer, en vertu du principe de transparence, de toute l’information nécessaire. 
La protection exige, plus particulièrement, la mise en place d’une institution de contrôle de la protection des données personnelles dotée d’une indépendance organique et fonctionnelle réelle et de moyens et de pouvoirs suffisants. L’objectif d’une instance de protection des données personnelles est précisément de donner effet aux règles juridiques destinées à la protection des données personnelles ; et l’exercice, a posteriori, d’une mission de contrôle de la mise en oeuvre de ces règles. 
C’est à ces conditions que la protection des données personnelles peut assurer une sphère d’autonomie individuelle minimale ; sphère d’autonomie qui constitue la raison d’être de l’organisation des libertés publiques et la justification de la reconnaissance des droits fondamentaux. Mais, surtout, les technologies de l’information peuvent fabriquer aussi de l’exclusion. Un risque réel de fracture numérique aggravant les inégalités et approfondissant le caractère inégalitaire et dual de la société est sous-jacent au développement notamment des prestations en ligne. Ainsi, à titre d’exemple, l’administration électronique peut être à l’origine d’une rupture d’égalité entre les citoyens. Cette  fracture peut apparaître à un double niveau : elle pourrait d’abord s’établir entre les citoyens ayant la possibilité d’accéder à l’administration électronique et les autres ne l’ayant pas, compte tenu de divers facteurs comme : les moyens matériels, les capacités intellectuelles, l’âge, l’accès au réseau, les handicaps de santé… Cette situation est de nature à favoriser l’existence d’une « administration à deux vitesses » qui peut se traduire par une perte de temps, d’argent, et d’opportunités et d’avantages pour le citoyen qui n’a pas accès à l’administration en ligne.
Cette fracture numérique peut ensuite creuser un fossé entre les citoyens ayant déjà accès à l’administration électronique compte tenu par exemple du degré de maîtrise de la technologie (accès ou non au haut débit) ou de la capacité technique du terminal utilisé. 
Afin de résorber les risques de rupture d’égalité entre les citoyens par l’administration électronique, la nécessité d’instaurer une administration en ligne « à accès pluriel » est souvent indiquée et ce par la diversification des modes d’accès aux services en ligne (bornes interactives, les portails, les comptes personnels, les cartes à puce). Cependant, l’administration doit favoriser « le multi canal » en laissant à l’usager du service le choix d’utiliser la voie qui lui convient le plus [12]. La question de l’accès est donc primordiale comme celle de la formation à l’usage des technologies de l’information et de la communication. 
Mais au moins, la télé administration permettra- t- elle la fourniture de services complémentaires aux procédures actuelles qui vont encore, certainement, perdurer un certain temps. Le respect du principe d’égalité d’accès au service public implique d’ailleurs que les deux coexistent. Il interdit même de faire de l’Internet l’unique moyen d’accès aux organismes de service public dans la mesure où tous les citoyens ne disposent pas d’un tel outil.[13]19 Ainsi, l’usager, peu initié aux choses de l’Internet, trouvera toujours le moyen d’accéder au service public et d’être accueilli physiquement. 
Deux administrations ou deux cultures sont donc appelées à cohabiter : l’administration - papier avec sa culture papier et l’administration - Internet avec sa culture cyberespace. 
Peuvent-elles fonctionner ensemble de concert et sans dissonances ? Quelles configurations d’organisation vont surgir de leur mariage forcé ? Telles sont les questions stimulantes et qui restent ouvertes à d’autres réflexions. On peut affirmer, toutefois que, faute d’être perçues comme véritablement structurantes de l’activité des services, les technologies de l’information et de la communication risquent de rester une sorte de gadgets de prestige de la réforme de l’Etat et d'être instrumentalisées à d'autres finalités moins nobles notamment au nom d’une sécurité pourtant encore incertaine. 

_B.   _ _Une sécurité incertaine_ 

C’est au nom de la sécurité que les pièges liberticides les plus efficaces ont été mis en place. C’est au nom de la sécurité que se sont développées les pratiques de filtrage, de fichage, de surveillance et que sont mises sur la table la biométrie, les cartes d’identité électroniques ou à puce. 
Le recours aux technologies de l'information et de la communication par les organes gouvernementaux et administratifs soulève, entre autres, de nombreuses préoccupations quant au transfert des données, à l’interopérabilité des fichiers, et par voie de conséquence, à la protection des libertés et des données personnelles relatives aux usagers de l’administration. 
En effet, avec la tendance de l’administration vers la consécration de l’interopérabilité des réseaux de communication qu’elle gère, le risque de l’interconnexion des fichiers constitués par ses divers services est grand surtout si l’on accorde à chaque citoyen un identifiant unique permettant de collecter toutes les informations qu’il aurait déclarées à ces services ou que ces derniers auraient généré. Ceci n’est pas sans accentuer le degré de contrôle que l’administration exerce sur les citoyens. [14] 
A cet égard, le débat doit porter sur les choix de société qu’impliquent la mise en place de certains fichiers, l’autorisation de certaines interconnexions ou le recours à un numéro d’identification unique. 
La pénétration des technologies modernes de l'information et de la communication et la mise en place d’un gouvernement soulèvent d’autres difficultés relatives notamment à la sécurité des transactions. A cet égard, la transmission de données en ligne pose trois types de problèmes : l’identification du signataire, l’intégrité du document, la création de l’accusé de réception électronique et la protection des données. Ainsi, se dressent la difficulté d’identifier le correspondant, les risques de déperdition ou de dénaturation des informations, la diffusion d’informations ou de données sans autorisation ou encore l’atteinte à la vie privée et la diffusion d’informations à caractère confidentiel ou personnel. 
La dématérialisation des formulaires administratifs pose donc le problème de la fiabilité des dispositifs techniques et leur sécurité. Ceci renvoie à la question de leur certification ou, autrement dit, de leur authentification. Le développement de la télé administration nécessite, en effet, l’instauration d’un environnement de confiance. C’est, en effet, le degré de confiance qu’on leur accorde qui est de nature à accélérer ou à freiner l’usage des technologies de l'information et de la communication comme moyen de communication et d’échange. Ceci n’est pas indépendant du contexte général de la gouvernance de la société en termes de démocratie et de transparence ou, au contraire, d’autoritarisme, d’opacité et de crainte. 
A cet égard, sur le plan purement technique, le problème semble résolu par la technique du chiffrement. En effet, comme on le sait, le cryptage rend illisible la signature de l’utilisateur pour les personnes non autorisées. Cette technique, appliquée sur le net, ne permet qu’aux interlocuteurs autorisés sur le système, à l’aide d’une clef de décryptage, de déchiffrer et donc de rendre lisible la signature des autres interlocuteurs. 
D'autre part, en Tunisie par exemple, un dispositif juridique relatif à la signature électronique a été introduit. Ainsi, la loi n° 2000-57 du 13 juin 2000, modifiant et complétant le code des obligations et des contrats, a introduit les notions de document et de signature électroniques et leur a conféré la force probante relative en disposant que « le document électronique fait preuve comme acte sous-seing privé s’il est conservé dans sa forme définitive par un procédé fiable et est renforcé par une signature électronique. » 
La loi n° 99-89 du 2 août 1999 portant modification du code pénal a, de son côté, envisagé une sanction appropriée à l’égard de celui qui « altère ou détruit le fonctionnement de données existantes dans un système de traitement automatisé de données. Introduit une modification de quelque nature qu’elle soit sur le contenu de documents informatisés ou électroniques originairement véritables … ». 
Mais les problèmes posés sont loin d’être simplement techniques. 
En outre, les technologies modernes de l'information et de la communication sont également sources de nombreux risques techniques et politiques d’ordre plus général. Il en est ainsi des risques d'aggravation de la dépendance technologique qui paraissent évidents. Ceci pose la problématique des logiciels libres et de la propriété littéraire et artistique. 
Au niveau technique, les risques sont liés aux faiblesses des techniques utilisées actuellement pour monter les réseaux de communication. Il est techniquement connu que l’espionnage constitue aujourd’hui une arme majeure entre les mains des pirates. Une arme qu’il est difficile, voire impossible d’éradiquer.[15] 

*        *        * 
La pénétration des technologies de l’information et de la communication dans les sociétés contemporaines et, particulièrement dans le fonctionnement de l’Etat et de ses structures administratives, est irréversible. 
Dans le contexte tunisien, la régulation de ces technologies semble osciller entre méfiance et attraction : d’un côté, la volonté de contrôler et de restreindre l’accès et, de l’autre, les discours qui les célèbrent de façon valorisante témoignent de perceptions et de préoccupations contradictoires. De fait, ces différentes positions traduisent la situation peu confortable dans laquelle se trouvent les pouvoirs publics, notamment l’administration. D’une part, ils sont dans l’obligation d’étendre la sphère des TIC, dans leur organisation, dans leur action, et dans toute la société, autant pour relever les défis de la performance que pour rénover une légitimité en crise, dans un contexte de globalisation gouvernée par la compétition et la recherche de l’efficacité.[16] Cette tentative d’appropriation et d’instrumentalisation des TIC peut être illustrée par la recherche de la mise en place d’une administration en ligne. D’autre part, la préoccupation d’ordre et de sécurité, inhérente à une culture autoritaire de régulation, implique le maintien d’un fort contrôle social qui engendre, entre autres, un certain verrouillage de l’accès aux technologies de l’information et de la communication. Ces comportements contradictoires, témoignant d’un certain désarroi, renvoient à la relation traditionnellement conflictuelle entre aspiration à la liberté et souci de sécurité et de contrôle. Ils engendrent des usages ambivalents, et une déconnexion entre un discours qui se veut libéral et des usages qui s’avèrent, le plus souvent, inscrits dans un cadre restrictif. 
L’enjeu consiste alors dans le passage de l’e-gouvernement à l’e-gouvernance, d’une administration performante à une gouvernance électronique démocratique. 
L’un des risques majeurs est que les technologies de l’information et de la communication soient davantage un instrument d’autoritarisme dans un environnement marqué par une culture de pouvoir traditionnellement souffrant d’un déficit démocratique. Dans ce contexte, la vision orwellienne (de 1948 -1984) d’une société dans laquelle les pouvoirs publics amassent sans limites des données personnelles et les utilisent pour contrôler le comportement des citoyens semble loin d’être une vue de l’esprit et la revendication d’un droit constitutionnel à la vie privée, lancée déjà en 1890 par Louis Brandeis et Samuel Warren 23,[17] semble toujours d’actualité, en quête d’effectivité face à une administration électronique un peu trop curieuse. 




Par ailleurs, dans ce contexte de société de l’information, il est indispensable non seulement d’affirmer et de réaffirmer des droits, mais aussi de veiller à consacrer et à constitutionnaliser de nouveaux droits, et de mettre en place de nouvelles régulations administratives. Mais parce qu’il existe toujours un décalage entre le temps du lièvre technologique et le temps de la tortue juridique, parce qu’il y a différence de rythme, nous avons besoin, d’abord, d’un nouvel « esprit des lois » plaçant les valeurs au-dessus de la science et de la technologie dont l’administration électronique constitue un pur produit promu à une croissance rapide, mais également guetté par diverses maladies, notamment dans les sociétés où elle est artificiellement greffée, dont la plus grave serait l’instrumentalisation au profit d’un autoritarisme anachronique.
A l’instar de la mondialisation dont elle est l’un des supports et l’une des manifestations les plus éclatantes, la société de l’information ouvre beaucoup d’espaces de liberté, mais elle a aussi, de nombreuses zones d’ombre et de multiples effets inquiétants. De la même manière que la mondialisation ne produit pas un monde de cohésion et d’équité, la cybersociété reste encore l’apanage d’une minorité et ne signifie pas dans tous les contextes un univers de liberté. Cependant, les technologies modernes de l’information et de la communication peuvent contribuer sensiblement au progrès d’une démocratie plus effective reposant sur un meilleur équilibre entre sécurité et liberté, entre prérogatives de puissance publique et droits des particuliers. 
A cet égard, Pascal affirmait que celui qui fait la bête peut faire la belle, les technologies de l’information et de la communication peuvent constituer une nouvelle bête dangereuse comme elles peuvent engendrer la naissance d’une nouvelle beauté… La beauté séduisante d’un monde de liberté et de démocratie assortie d’une réconfortante sécurité mais débarrassé des phobies sécuritaires.



[1] Nations Unies, rapport sur le secteur public, 2003 : « E-government is a government that applies ICT to transform its internal and external relationships » « We put « e » in front of « government » to recognize that a public administration is in the process of transforming its internal and external relationships with the use of modern information and communication technology (ICT) ».

[2]  « E-Government refers to the use by government agencies of information technologies (such as Wide Area Networks, the Internet, and mobile computing) that have the ability to transform relations with citizens, businesses, and other arms of government. These technologies can serve a variety of different ends : better delivery of government services to citizens, improved interactions with businessand industry, citizen empowerment through access to information, or more efficient government management. The resulting benefits can be less corruption, increased transparency, greater convenience, revenue growth, and/or cost reductions », 


[3]CHATILLON (G.), « Administration électronique et services publics », AJDA, 2001, p. 617.

[4]TRUCHET (D.), « Unité et diversité des ‘grands principes’ du service public », AJDA, n° spécial, 
1997, p. 44.

[5] En Tunisie, au niveau des prestations rendues par l’administration publique à ses usagers, il convient d’abord, sur le plan de l’information, de rappeler qu’avant même l'adoption du plan de mise à niveau, un système d’information et de communication administrative (SICAD) a été mis en place dès 1988. Ce système informatisé fonctionne à partir d’une banque de données qui couvre l’ensemble des prestations administratives rendues par les différents ministères et les établissements qui leur sont rattachés. Il permet de communiquer aux usagers, pour chaque prestation administrative : 
- les références légales et réglementaires qui lui sont applicables 
- Les conditions de l’octroi de la prestation 
- les documents et les formalités nécessaires pour l’obtenir. 
- les délais 
La liste des prestations fournies par chaque ministère et les procédures nécessaires pour son obtention sont fixées par arrêtés des ministres intéressés publiés au journal officiel. 
Ainsi, ce système est de nature à permettre une meilleure information des citoyens, un sensible gain de temps en évitant le déplacement entre les différents services administratifs. Mais le citoyen et surtout les opérateurs économiques exigeant aujourd’hui, non seulement l’accès à l’information à distance, mais également la fourniture de la prestation elle-même à distance, le plan de mise à niveau a prévu une extension du système sous la dénomination SICAD plus. Ce dernier s’inscrit dans une logique de télé service. Ainsi, le système devait comprendre désormais : les imprimés administratifs, un guide des établissements publics, un annuaire administratif ainsi que les informations relatives aux concours administratifs, aux programmes de formation continue et les appels d’offres lancés par l’administration. Cependant, ce SICAD PLUS s’avérant au départ trop ambitieux, il fut abandonné une année plus tard. Il fut relancé en 2002, mais avec des ambitions revues à la baisse puisqu' il se limite toujours à l’information sans permettre d’obtenir les prestations à distance. Par la suite, et dans le cadre de la politique de l'administration communicante, un portail central unique fut mis en service à partir du 15 octobre 2005.

[6] C'est dans ce cadre que s'inscrivent, en Tunisie par exemple, deux plans essentiels : le plan de mise à niveau et le programme de l'administration communicante. 


[7] BEN LETAIEF (M.) et LAVENUE (J.-J.) (dir.), Les technologies de l’information et de la communication et la qualité des prestations administratives, éd. SAS, Tunis, 2006, 331 p.

[8] Bien que la résolution numérique n’a pas encore bouleversé les modes de gouvernance, elle 
interpelle aujourd’hui les Etats comme elle a affecté le monde de l’entreprise.

[9] Pour reprendre une terminologie propre à l'idéologue libéral F.A. Hayek notamment dans son ouvrage, La route de la servitude, traduction française, PUF, 1992.

[10] BIGO (D.), (sous dir.), Circuler, enfermer, éloigner, Zones d’attente et centres de rétention des démocraties occidentales, L’Harmattan, cultures et conflits, Janv. 1997.

[11] Conclusions de M. Tesauro, avocat général à la CJCE dans l’affaire CJCE 30 avr.1996 Pays - Bas soutenus par parlement européen c/ Conseil de l’Union européenne soutenu par commission et 
République française, aff.C-58/94. 



[12] Voir en ce sens, en France, Le Rapport Pierre Truche et autres, _Administration électronique et protection des données personnelles_, La documentation Française, Paris 2002, p. 64

[13] Le Conseil d’Etat français s’est d’ailleurs prononcé dans ce sens, voir CE avis du 15 janvier 1997, 
_Gouzien,_ JO, 5 mars 1997, p. 3514. Il s’agit d’un avis relatif à l’utilisation de la télématique comme 
seule procédure d’inscription à l’université.

[14] Voir, en France, le Rapport du Forum des droits sur l’Internet, Administration électronique et protection des données personnelles, Synthèse du débat public organisé par le Forum, juin 2002 novembre 2002 : http://www.foruminternet.org/telecha...-synth20021216.


[15] Voir à ce propos, TRABELSI (Zouheir), « L’espionnage dans les réseaux TCP/IP », Hermès 
Sciences Publications / Lavoisier, collection, « Réseaux et télécommunications », octobre 2005.

[16]Sur ces enjeux, voir notamment : BEN LETAIEF (M.) et LAVENUE (J.-J.) (dir.), op. cit.

[17] “The right to privacy”, Harvard law Review, 5, 1890, p. 193-220.

----------

